# حلمي هندسة الطيران فأرجوكم ساعدوني !!!



## هندسة الطيران أملي (31 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
تحية طيبة وبعد إلى كل الأعضاء والمشرفين.........​ 
أنا فتى في الخامسة عشر من عمري وكان مسمى هندسة الطيران دائماً في عقلي منذ الصغر حتى الآن​ 
ولكن.......​ 
لدي بعض الاستفسارات:​ 
1.هل تنصحوني بالغربة للدراسة؟​ 
2.كم كورس عليّ أن أدرس لكي أحصل على شهادة البكلريوس؟​ 
3.ما هي الامور التي أدرسها؟​ 
4.تقريباً كم كلفة الكورس الواحد؟​ 
5.إنصحوني بأفضل الجامعات أرجوكم؟​ 
لأنني تائه بين جدران لا أدري أين المخرج فساعدوني​ 
بعضهم قال لي:يتوجب عليك أن تكتسب او يكون لديك خبرة في الميكانيكا ؟​ 
ولكنني لاأملك خبرة كثيرة في المكانيكا​ 
فهل هذا صحيح؟؟​ 
فأرجوكم ساعدوني !!!​ 
(((لتحقيق أملي وحلمي)))​


----------



## غاويها من زمان (5 سبتمبر 2008)

اهلا بيك يا اخى 
انا فى هندسة طيران جامعة القاهرة 
الاول انت منين ؟
وفى سنه كام ؟
عشان اقدر افيدك


----------



## هندسة الطيران أملي (6 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخزي يالغالي

كنت أنتظر ردّ من أيام عضو والآن أنت في الطليعة

أنا من البحرين

وعمري 15 سنة

وأريد أن أخطط لمستقبلي

أنتظر ردّك يا أحلى عضو


----------



## هيممما السقا (7 سبتمبر 2008)

الاول خلى بالك من مزاكرتك علشان تدخل كلية هندسة ثم بعد ذلك تحدد القسم الى انت عاوزة


----------



## الطيار عبدو (19 سبتمبر 2008)

أنا دخلت كلية الهندسة هذا العام فقط أدرس عام ونصف لألتحق بالميكانيك ثم أختار الطيران ... أنا من الجزائر ....... الطيران حلم حياتي ...ياربي وفقني


----------



## هاورد هيوز (23 سبتمبر 2008)

وفقك الله ياا خي


----------



## آيرباص (23 سبتمبر 2008)

هلا و الله 
غريبة إذا أنت من البحرين و ما عارف وين تروح 
على ما اظن في كلية باس لهندسة الطيران و معترف بها دوليا 
و أنا ادرس فيها الحين و مدة الدراسه 4 سنوات 
و ما يبيلها أي خلفية في الميكانيكا لأنك بتبدأ من الصفر فيها 
أتمنى أكون أفدتك و شكرا


----------



## شريفى مونة (24 سبتمبر 2008)

طلب مساعدةللاشتغل في شركة طيران 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قبل كل شى رمضان كريم وكم انا مسرورة بهدا البرنامج ودعوتي لمصمم هده الفكرةبالخير و النجاح
انا مهندسة طيران تخصصى الدفع ''المحركات"اشتغلة في شركة طيران لمدة سنة ونصف عقود قبل التشغيل.ومند تلك المدة والشركة لم تتصل بينابسبب عدم وجود وساطة و لضروف
تغيرات في الشركة 
ومند دلك اليوم وانا اشتغل خرج تخصصى لكن الحمد لله في الميكانيك المشاريع 
فكم اتمنى المساعدة من اخو ي مهندسي الطياران في ايجاد شغل في تخصصى او توجيهات من طرفكم فهدا حال كل من تخرج من معهد الطيران للاسف. وللمزيد من المعلومات اتصلوا بي 
مونة من الجزائر
والله ولي التوفيق ​


----------

